# Top 5 gaming laptops under 60K



## chiragddude (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys I was looking forward to building a new rig for me this summer but had to drop the idea, since I'd be going to college and would need a portable device to be able to carry it back home when I'm not at college.

I game and so a primary attribute my laptop's gotta bear is a high'ish-medium end gaming capability.

BUDGET: INR 60K +/- 5K

PREFERRED BRANDS: Asus, Dell and HP (Serviceability is a priority as far as that goes)

Plus, is ordering a custom made Laptop in a MSI/Asus chassis via XOTICPC a good idea?


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 24, 2012)

please fill *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/138089-questionnaire-laptop-netbook-purchase-queries.html for us to help you better


----------



## sarthak (Apr 24, 2012)

HP DV6 6165tx is the best laptop for gaming under 60k. And I don't think XOTICPC ships to India.


----------



## chiragddude (Apr 24, 2012)

sarthak said:


> HP DV6 6165tx is the best laptop for gaming under 60k. And I don't think XOTICPC ships to India.


I've had a chat with a CCE at XOTICPC and they said they do ship to India, the charges however, would include customs fee. That'd make it expensive, in case they do, won't it?

General Questions

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD):  60K

2) What size notebook would you prefer? 

A: d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

A: India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

a. Like: Asus, MSI, HP, Dell
b. Dislike: Lenovo and Acer


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

A: Gaming + Graphics Designing

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

A: Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

A: Yeah. Games like Crysis, BF3, MW3 and GTA.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

A: 2 hours or more

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

A: If you want to determine if I'm inertial to online purchases, well, not if it comes from a trusted retailer like Flipkart. Can buy from Gurgaon/Delhi if the product is not available in my hometown, Kanpur.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

A: Win 7

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer? 

A: 1366x768 is fine, would prefer a 1920 if available.


----------

